# Show ignored content



## User16625 (29 Aug 2018)

I regularly get this message at the bottom of threads "Show Ignored Content X more messages". Is there a way to make it go away? Kind of defeats the purpose using an ignore feature, and then using another feature that overrides it.

I want to not see that message without having to unignore the content. The reason for this is that I prefer not to know if certain individuals have posted in that thread or not.


----------



## Katherine (29 Aug 2018)

Sometimes a discussion in a thread doesn't make sense because of the ignored content. 
So you have the option to see the messages.

Sorry, but you just have to ignore the message at the bottom.


----------



## Threevok (30 Aug 2018)

This only happens with threads you have ignored - but are still being mentioned in

You shouldn't get paranoid about it though.....

or should you ?


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> This only happens with threads you have ignored - but are still being metioned in
> 
> You shouldn't get paranoid about it though.....
> 
> or should you ?


Possibly maybe perhaps.


----------



## byegad (30 Aug 2018)

The truth is we're all talking about him!

Behind his back.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2018)

Do we need an Ignore button for the Ignore button?


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Do we need an Ignore button for the Ignore button?


The's away to stop it.


----------

